# At My Wits End At The Moment - Ear Mites



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

A couple of days ago we notice Duke was very uncomfortable with one ear and it was red on the outside. It was clean on the inside so I treat his soreness with E45 cream, cleared up by the next day.

Yesterday he was shaking his head rubbing it along the floor and wanting to scratch. I took I look and I was shocked, it's a right mess. I cleaned it so far as I could and treat him with ear drops. Let him stay upstair with us over night. Cleaned his ear this morning and this evening then placed more drops in his ear. I am also treating the other ear even though it looks clean.

I am treating all three cats too. Its now obvious Bellini has ear mites too, I put drops in and now I can see the dirt, which I can easily clean but not just yet as I have only just put drops in.

Whilst Duke's ear doesn't look as bad as it did, it isn't good, he will sleep with us again overnight so I can monitor him. It may be a trip to the vets on Monday or tomorrow if it gets worse.

I am using baby oil on a square of kitchen roll to clean his ear, I am not probing, just wiping under the flap of his ear.

I would welcome any advice.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Ear mites transfer very easily between animals, infections mostly originate in cats and can transfer to humans, something to consider if the animals are in close proximity to your head and where you rest your head.

Their life cycle is about three weeks so you will have to maintain a treatment program at least that long. It is better to use an anti-parasitic treatment effective on ear-mites than just cleaning the ears with oils etc.

I would avoid using anything other than warm water/cotton wool to clean the ear then use an anti-parasitic treatment as the ear will be sore and open to secondary infection if irritated with other chemical cleaners or through scratching.

An oral antihistamine may help reduce the irritation and urge to scratch, a half-human dose is safe in dogs (dependant on bodyweight) I have no idea if this would be cat-safe. Discuss with your vet.

We prefer "old" style antihistamines that *do* have the drowsy side effects, the dogs will rest which is good for recovery and they don't drive or operate heavy machinery these days.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Best thing I ever found for earmites when I had a cat prone to them years ago was cleaning with good old Epiotic ear cleaner that removes all the debris and stuff the ear mites live on and then use good old fashioned Canaural eardrops. Or there is actually Clean Aural cleaner too thats for infected and healthy ears that just need a maintenance clean here and there.
It will get rid of horrible wax and debris even if hardened but gentle too.

The Clean Aural Cleaner or the Epiotic Cleaner you can buy Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic is one place, the Canaural Drops though are veterinary only so you need a prescription in which case you can get them from the same place or the vet has to give them too you.

You need to do it for at least 3 weeks continuously, personally I would do it for at least 4. The life cycle of the mite is about 3 weeks (check though Ive done it from memory just in case Im wrong) 4 Weeks should make sure you have got all the little beggards if Im right I would think.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One thing I did forget, again from memory I think sometimes ear mites are not confined to the ear and can be found on other parts of the body so best to do another multi parasite treatment too as well as treating the ears topically. Might be an idea to wash all his bedding in a hot wash too.
Acclaim 2000 is a good environmental spray for fleas and I believe it does dust mites even, in fat when I used it years ago when I had a cat it seems to kill every insect bug and creeper agoing, so might even be an idea to treat with that too. That by the way you can get too from that link although I believe Boots used to do it and possibly places like pets at home.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for your replies I am using off the shelf treatment Beaphar ear drops.

If Duke's ear doesn't improve by Monday I will take him to the vets. Otherwise I will take your advice and continue with the ear drops for three weeks.

I use the oil to clean his ear before I use the drops. I will revert to cooled boiled water.

The cats aren't badly affected at the moment so I think they will clear quicker than Duke. I have separate drops for all of them with their names on to reduce the risk of me cross infecting them.

Thanks for the tip about the beggars being trasmitted to us. Duke will be in his own bed tonight. Good job I washed the bedding. 

Many thanks again - much appreciated.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Duke's ear is looking a lot better today, much cleaner, I'm not as worried I think the treatment is working, so I will continue for three weeks. I have four bottles of the treatment one for each pet.

I will check Barney's ears now while I am cleaning his hutch. Duke always greets Barney when he goes in the garden to toilet. I may get some drops for rabbits as a precaution in any event as his skin is dark not pink.

Here I go treating the cats - nightmare, its a good job hubby will help


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Stronghold is the veterinary treatment for ear mites. Use once a month.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I used thornit successfully to treat the ear mites in one of my rescues.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Stronghold is the veterinary treatment for ear mites. Use once a month.


I didn't know that, I knew Frontline Combo tackles fleas and ticks, which is what I usually use. I will have to take a look at Stronghold.

It's my own fault I don't pip them through the winter months but I am late as we are well into March now.

Many thanks for all your replies they are really helpful.


----------

